# Beautiful England and Wales



## Leongname

.
.
.
.



*Stratford-upon-Avon*
_is a market town and civil parish in south Warwickshire, England. It lies on the River Avon, 22 miles (35 km) south east of Birmingham and 8 miles (13 km) south west of Warwick. It is the largest and most populous town of the non-metropolitan district Stratford-on-Avon, which uses the term "on" rather than "upon" to distinguish it from the town itself. Four electoral wards make up the urban town of Stratford; Alveston, Avenue and New Town, Mount Pleasant and Guild and Hathaway. The estimated total population for those wards in 2007 was 25,505.

The town is a popular tourist destination owing to its status as birthplace of the playwright and poet William Shakespeare, often regarded as the world's greatest playwright of all time, receiving about 4.9 million visitors a year from all over the world. The Royal Shakespeare Company resides in Stratford's Royal Shakespeare Theatre, one of Britain's most important cultural venues._


































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## paul62

:applause: Great stuff.


----------



## Limak11

Will be very interesting thread, waiting for more :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Good start! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice photos from England; well done :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Very good pics - and well done.


----------



## shik2005

Nice photos, thank you!


----------



## El_Greco

Lovely. More please.


----------



## Leongname

*Stratford-upon-Avon*

thank you very much folks for all comments and likes.

=============================================









































































































































































































​


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! the town has retained its old English character - a must-see when you're in that Shire.


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ A very nice updates from England...!


----------



## Leongname

capricorn2000 said:


> wow! the town has retained its old English character - a must-see when you're in that Shire.





firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ A very nice updates from England...!


thank you guys! it's a really beautiful little-english town to visit for a weekend.

=================================================








































































































































































































​


----------



## WrathChild

Awesome thread, keep it up!


----------



## diddyD

Very good indeed.


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful!


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ I heard they allow old house on rent for holidays....on country side....!


----------



## MilbertDavid

indeed, a beautiful English town...and very historical as well.


----------



## Benonie

Definitely worth a visit! Good shots.


----------



## Leongname

thank you guys for your comments and likes! much appreciated. :cheers1:

===============================================






















































































































































​


----------



## diddyD

Again - nice update.


----------



## Leongname

*Portmeirion*

*Portmeirion is a tourist village in Gwynedd, North Wales.* It was designed and built by Sir Clough Williams-Ellis between 1925 and 1975 in the style of an Italian village, and is now owned by a charitable trust.

The village is located in the community of Penrhyndeudraeth, on the estuary of the River Dwyryd, 2 miles (3.2 km) south east of Porthmadog, and 1 mile (1.6 km) from the railway station at Minffordd, which is served by both the narrow gauge Ffestiniog Railway and Arriva Trains Wales (Cambrian Line).

Portmeirion has served as the location for numerous films and television shows, and was "The Village" in the 1960s television show The Prisoner.









































































































































































































​


----------



## diddyD

A nice update^


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures.


----------



## Leongname

diddyD said:


> A nice update^





gratteciel said:


> Great pictures.


thank you!



==============================================










































































































































































​


----------



## Romashka01

Nice photos! In England there are a lot of exceedingly beautiful places


----------



## Charles Portis

Indeed, England has a marvelous countryside, and you capture it well in your pictures. Congrats.


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> Nice photos! In England there are a lot of exceedingly beautiful places





Charles Portis said:


> Indeed, England has a marvelous countryside, and you capture it well in your pictures. Congrats.


thank you guys for comments and likes! much appreciated.


================================================












































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## shik2005

Great!


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics.


----------



## madonnagirl

charming old English town.....quite interesting indeed.


----------



## cardiff

Not England, this is Wales, both in the UK or Great Britain. Its like calling a Canadian American or vice versa etc etc. nice pics, shame about the weather


----------



## Leongname

shik2005 said:


> Great!


 thanks *Shik*! 



diddyD said:


> Superb pics.


thank you diddyD. I'm glad that you like it.



madonnagirl said:


> charming old English town.....quite interesting indeed.


thanks! very unusual town in ... the UK. ;-)))



cardiff said:


> Not England, this is Wales, both in the UK or Great Britain. Its like calling a Canadian American or vice versa etc etc. nice pics, shame about the weather


I could start a new thread 'North Wales' but it took too short time in my life, so I preferred to keep those pictures here.
btw I corrected the first post with Portmeirion. thanks for your kind reminder.


================================================








































































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Portmeirion*



































































































































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Portsmouth*

*Portsmouth* is the second largest city in the ceremonial county of Hampshire on the south coast of England. Located mainly on Portsea Island, it is the United Kingdom's only island city. Portsmouth is 64 miles (103 km) south west of London and 19 miles (31 km) south east of Southampton. The city has a population of 205,400 and is the only city in the United Kingdom with a greater population density than London.


===============================================


_The Round Tower, one of Portsmouth's oldest permanent fortifications, was built in 1418 to defend the entrance to Portsmouth Harbour._






























​

D-Day Museum and Overlord Embroidery










































































































































































​


----------



## diddyD

Nice^


----------



## Leongname

*Portsmouth*



diddyD said:


> Nice^


 thank you!


============================================








































































































































































































​


----------



## El_Greco

How come there's so many Asian tourists in Portmerion, are they all fans of The Prisoner? I mean the place isn't all that well known.


----------



## diddyD

The fifth pic up with the leaves and water is gorgeous.


----------



## Taller Better

I'm inspired by your photos.... I've never been to Wales but would love to go. Their accent changes quite a bit in different parts of Wales.


----------



## wind59

I also want to go there on vacation


----------



## yansa

Such a nice dog gathering! ;-)


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Such a nice dog gathering! ;-)


thanks 'yansa'! love it too 


thank you all for visit and likes!
much appreciated!


----------



## Leongname

*Blackpool - Town in England*

Blackpool is a seaside resort on the Irish Sea coast of England. It's known for Blackpool Pleasure Beach, an old-school amusement park with vintage wooden roller coasters. Built in 1894, the landmark Blackpool Tower houses a circus, a glass viewing platform and the Tower Ballroom, where dancers twirl to the music of a Wurlitzer organ. Blackpool Illuminations is an annual light show on the boardwalk.





















































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic set Leon. :applause:


----------



## diddyD

Yes yes yes Blackpool.


----------



## paul62

Good photos of Blackpool Leon.


----------



## yansa

#183: Superb, Leon! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates, Leon :applause:


----------



## Leongname

gratteciel said:


> Fantastic set Leon. :applause:





diddyD said:


> Yes yes yes Blackpool.





paul62 said:


> Good photos of Blackpool Leon.





yansa said:


> #183: Superb, Leon! kay:





christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice updates, Leon :applause:


thank you very much guys for your attention to this thread! :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Very good, Leon! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! so beautiful and enjoyable pictures!


----------



## Gratteciel

Really nice!


----------



## shik2005

nice and funny stuff, Leon!


----------



## diddyD

Such a nice thread that others are gatecrashing it.


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Very good, Leon! kay:





Romashka01 said:


> Wow! so beautiful and enjoyable pictures!





gratteciel said:


> Really nice!





shik2005 said:


> nice and funny stuff, Leon!


thank you guys for your so friendly comments! much appreciated.



GEwinnen said:


> :smug:





Vaud said:


> :smug:


would you excuse me buddies, but this thread is private.



diddyD said:


> Such a nice thread that others are gatecrashing it.


thank you 'diddyD'! I will try and keep this as interesting as possible.


----------



## Benonie

Really stunning Blackpool pictures! :applause:


----------



## Leongname

Benonie said:


> Really stunning Blackpool pictures! :applause:


thank you again Ben! :cheers:


============================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Very fine impressions, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

*York Racecourse [57th John Smith's Cup] - II*







































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## paul62

Did you back a winner Leon?


----------



## Leongname

paul62 said:


> Did you back a winner Leon?


i've placed a bet of a few quid on the horse..hno: 
it would be better if I bought another one bottle of champagne...:lol:









































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

*York Racecourse [57th John Smith's Cup] IV*







































































































































































































.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​

Whitby is a seaside town, port and civil parish in the Borough of Scarborough and English county of North Yorkshire. It is located within the historic boundaries of the North Riding of Yorkshire. 
Situated on the east coast of Yorkshire at the mouth of the River Esk, Whitby has an established maritime, mineral and tourist heritage. Its East Cliff is home to the ruins of Whitby Abbey, where Cædmon, the earliest recognised English poet, lived. 
The fishing port developed during the Middle Ages, supporting important herring and whaling fleets, and was (along with the nearby fishing village of Staithes) where Captain Cook learned seamanship.






































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01

So many great photos! :applause:
interesting photo effect


----------



## diddyD

Superb.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice new photos, Leon :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco

Beautiful.


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> So many great photos! :applause:
> interesting photo effect


this taken photo was not successful, so i made it blurry at the top.



diddyD said:


> Superb.





christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice new photos, Leon :cheers:





El_Greco said:


> Beautiful.


thank you guys, much appreciated!


----------



## Leongname

*Whitby II*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! the York racehorse event is a big deal....some came in coat and ties and others in costumes.
likewise, I love the ambiance of the old coastal towns.


----------



## General Electric

I like very much you last set, that show well character and authenticity of this place, Whitby.


----------



## MilbertDavid

nice photos, very vibrant places and I like those crab traps.


----------



## yansa

Love your harbour pics, dear Leon! kay:


----------



## Leongname

*Whitby III*

*capricorn2000*, *General Electric*, *MilbertDavid*, *Silvia* thank you! 


=================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

*Whitby IV*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

*Whitby V*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

*Whitby VI*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

"No Dogs" :lol:

Great updates, Leon! kay:
Particularly love #337!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Nice updates, I particulary like the castle on the water shore


----------



## Benonie

Oh so beautiful!


----------



## Leongname

gratteciel said:


> Wow! Really beautiful updates, Leon! I love all the pictures.


thank you Robert!


yansa said:


> "No Dogs" :lol:


thank you!




christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


 thanks Christos!



General Electric said:


> Nice updates, I particulary like the castle on the water shore


 thanks GE! it is the Tower of Refuge

_The Tower of Refuge is the structure built upon it by Sir William Hillary in 1832. Having witnessed several shipwrecks upon the semi-submerged rock, he intended it as a refuge for survivors until help could arrive.
The refuge is designed to look like a castle, by architect John Welch. The tower originally housed a bell for summoning of help and was stocked with dry provisions for the use of casualties. (Wikipedia)_



Benonie said:


> Oh so beautiful!


thank you!


=====================================================
































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again great, very nice updates, Leon! :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Many fine details, Leon, and nice bikes! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Excellent photos, Leon! kay:


----------



## skylark

beautiful and pleasing to look at.


----------



## diddyD

Superb.


----------



## General Electric

Well done, magnificent!


----------



## Leongname

*Isle of Man VI*



> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Once again great, very nice updates, Leon! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many fine details, Leon, and nice bikes! kay:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romashka01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent photos, Leon! kay:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skylark said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful and pleasing to look at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diddyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, magnificent!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you guys, much appreciated! cheers!


===========================================






































































​


*Calf Sound* is a body of water which separates the Calf of Man island from the mainland of the Isle of Man. The sound - technically a strait - is about 700 yards in width, and contains the small islet of Kitterland (home to a large colony of seals, up to 30 can be seen on Kitterland on occasion).

A visitor centre overlooking the Calf Sound holds multimedia exhibits giving information about the wildlife and history of the area. The centre, operated by Manx National Heritage also includes a café with both indoor and outdoor seating. The building erected to house the visitor centre was designed to have little visual impact when looking towards the Calf of Man, partially achieved by covering the roof with turf.






























​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01

Great pictures kay: I love this photo


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful sets, Leon!
It took me long to recognize the sea lions, they blend in with the rocks.


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> Great pictures kay: I love this photo


lovely face 



gratteciel said:


> Wonderful sets, Leon!
> It took me long to recognize the sea lions, they blend in with the rocks.


it is a long distance shot for my camera unfortunately hno:


thank you Roman&Robert :cheers:


=========================================














































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

*Calf Sound, Isle of Man*
























































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Castletown, Isle of Man*

Castletown is the former capital of the Isle of Man and site of Tynwald, and can trace its roots back to 1090. The town has narrow streets and small fishing cottages. Castle Rushen (at the centre of the town) was originally built in 1265 for a Norse king, then fortified and added to by successive rulers between the 13th and 16th centuries. The Castle has been used as a fortress, a residence for the Kings and Lords of Mann, as the site for a mint and even a prison (past prisoners include a bishop and two newspaper editors). The town and castle were the site of a number of sieges and battles, especially during the years when control of the Island passed between the Norse, Scots and English. Robert the Bruce laid siege to and captured the Castle three times.

The history of the town and Island are illustrated in four Manx National Heritage sites in the centre of Castletown: Castle Rushen, the Nautical Museum (in the secret passage-filled home of inventor, politician and probable smuggler George Quayle), the Old Grammar School (originally a medieval church from AD 1200) and the old House of Keys.

Fishing boats still continue to go out to fish from the harbour. Commercial traffic to the port ended in the 1970s, although there has been an ongoing expansion of finance and industrial businesses in the area. The first telephones appeared in Castletown in 1901.





























































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01

Many wonderful photos, Leon! kay:


----------



## Leongname

*Castletown, Isle of Man II*



Romashka01 said:


> Many wonderful photos, Leon! kay:


thank you Roman! cheers


============================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01

Great update kay: Really beautiful England! Love this vintage train!  

In Ukrainian _ "Smetana"_ means _"sour cream"_


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> Great update kay: Really beautiful England! Love this vintage train!
> 
> In Ukrainian _ "Smetana"_ means _"sour cream"_


thank you Roman!

:lol:
it is name of Czech composer - Bedřich Smetana

:cheers1:


----------



## shik2005

Beautiful England, right! :cheers:


----------



## yansa

What a nice update, dear Leon! kay:


----------



## Leongname

thank you guys! cheers








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Love it!


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful trains! In this thread we can always find interesting things; Thank you, Leon!


----------



## capricorn2000

I could imaging paying a visit to this beautiful isle with that well maintained but look still efficient transpo to go round the isle and appreciate the bucolic panorama with picket fences protecting the houses and herd of animals here and there in a green and fertile grazing grounds.


----------



## Leongname

*Peel, Isle of Man*

*Silvia, Robert, capricorn2000*, thank you! :cheers1:



Peel (Manx: Purt ny h-Inshey – Port of the Island) is a seaside town and small fishing port on the Isle of Man, in the parish of German but administered separately. It has a castle (on an islet) and a cathedral. Peel is the third largest town on the island after Douglas and Ramsey but the fourth largest settlement. Peel has a ruined castle on St Patrick's Isle, and a cathedral, seat of the Diocese of Sodor and Man (the diocese was founded when Mann was ruled by the Norse).








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01

The last one :lol: 

Nice and interesting photos,Leon kay:


----------



## yansa

Nice place, wonderful update, dear Leon! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Loved all the pics, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

*Peel, Isle of Man II*



> Romashka01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last one :lol:
> Nice and interesting photos,Leon kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice place, wonderful update, dear Leon! kay:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loved all the pics, Leon!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you very much guys for your comments and likes!
















































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Great landscape and castle, wonderful update, dear Leon! kay:


----------



## diddyD

Nice update.


----------



## Benonie

Great set of pictures again, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

*Peel, Isle of Man III*

*Silvia, DiddyD, Ben* thank you guys!


==========================================




































































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Such a varied new set, dear Leon! kay:
Love the picnickers and the strolling cat!


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Such a varied new set, dear Leon! kay:
> Love the picnickers and the strolling cat!


 thank you Silvia! those guys got a fun after the festival of 'Viking Longboat Races' 


================================


Douglas








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## diddyD

Good update - in London too.


----------



## shik2005

Great! Loved b&w pic in the last set and picture with the girl and graffiti.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful pictures, Leon!
London is gorgeous!


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful photography :applause:


----------



## yansa

Superb pics, Leon! kay:


----------



## Leongname

> Benonie said:
> 
> 
> 
> WoW! Amazing set of great pictures Manchester and London at their best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diddyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good update - in London too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shik2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great! Loved b&w pic in the last set and picture with the girl and graffiti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful pictures, Leon!
> London is gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful photography :applause:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superb pics, Leon! kay:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you very much guys :cheers1:


====================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful new set, Leon!
Many great pictures.


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Beautiful new set, Leon!
> Many great pictures.


thanks Robert, much appreciated!


=====================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures, Leon!
The Shard is very impressive!


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Great pictures, Leon!
> The Shard is very impressive!


oh yeah:cheers: 
the Shard is a temple built to honour the gods of greed :lol:


============================================
































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## General Electric

Awesome updates, very urban and attractive kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates, Leon :applause:


----------



## shik2005

Spectacular work, Leon! :applause:


----------



## Leongname

> General Electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome updates, very urban and attractive kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, very nice updates, Leon :applause:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shik2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spectacular work, Leon! :applause:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 thank you guys :cheers1:


=============================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Why-Why

Great Thames shots, Leon! And good to see that The Prospect of Whitby still stands amid all the changes.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow! One of my favorite cities in the world.
Very nice update, Leon!


----------



## Romashka01

Great update,Leon :applause:
this is my favorite!


----------



## MilbertDavid

nice photos despite the weather.


----------



## alexander2000

nice contrast of architecture...London is always an interesting city.


----------



## yansa

Spectacular, Leon! :applause:


----------



## Leongname

Why-Why said:


> Great Thames shots, Leon! And good to see that The Prospect of Whitby still stands amid all the changes.


 not a sinking pub 
thank you!



Gratteciel said:


> Wow! One of my favorite cities in the world.
> Very nice update, Leon!


 thank you Robert! unfortunately it's not my 'cup of tea'. i think London is a horrible city – dirty, polluted, noisy, unfriendly, outrageously expensive.



Romashka01 said:


> Great update,Leon :applause:
> this is my favorite!


 the Gherkin!!! :lol: thanks Roman :cheers1:



MilbertDavid said:


> nice photos despite the weather.


 thanks David! for 90% of the year, the weather in London is terrible. we all try to pretend it’s not, but it’s pretty... awful. :lol:



alexander2000 said:


> nice contrast of architecture...London is always an interesting city.


 as the capital of the country... only. for my opinion Liverpool and Manchester have much better life than London!



yansa said:


> Spectacular, Leon! :applause:


 thank you Silvia! I'm glad that you like it.


----------



## Leongname

*Warwick Castle*

Warwick Castle is a medieval castle developed from an original built by William the Conqueror in 1068. Warwick is the county town of Warwickshire, England, situated on a bend of the River Avon. The original wooden motte-and-bailey castle was rebuilt in stone in the 12th century. During the Hundred Years War, the facade opposite the town was refortified, resulting in one of the most recognisable examples of 14th century military architecture. It was used as a stronghold until the early 17th century, when it was granted to Sir Fulke Greville by James I in 1604. Greville converted it to a country house and it was owned by the Greville family, who became Earls of Warwick in 1759, until 1978 when it was bought by the Tussauds Group. In 2007, the Tussauds Group merged with Merlin Entertainments, which is the current owner of Warwick Castle.


_We had a lovely day at Warwick castle. There was plenty for us to do, lots of different shows that kept us entertained. _








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## shik2005

Spectacular place & pics


----------



## madonnagirl

beautiful....lovely the medieval castle.


----------



## General Electric

Warwick look very beautiful, thanks for the nice pictures kay:


----------



## Leongname

> shik2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spectacular place & pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warwick look very beautiful, thanks for the nice pictures kay:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thanks guys! 
this castle is great to walk around and when you get to the top of the winding stairs you are rewarded with beautiful views.


madonnagirl said:


> beautiful....lovely the medieval castle.


thank you madonna 
the history of Warwick Castle is really interesting and I very much like the Kingmaker display.


===========================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice photo update, Leon!
Really interesting!


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful! I'm truly impressed and amused with a bit of history of the medieval castle and its collections including the wax replicas of Henry the VIII snd his wives and others.


----------



## Leongname

> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice photo update, Leon!
> Really interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capricorn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful! I'm truly impressed and amused with a bit of history of the medieval castle and its collections including the wax replicas of Henry the VIII snd his wives and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thanks guys :cheers1:
most castles in England are ruined for historical reasons. Warwick Castle is an exception. it is one of the very few castles in England that is preserved.


==============================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## General Electric

Awesome very nice update kay:


----------



## yansa

Phantastic report of Warwick Castle, Leon! kay:


----------



## Benonie

Impressive places, well captured by Leon! :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

> General Electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome very nice update kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phantastic report of Warwick Castle, Leon! kay:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benonie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive places, well captured by Leon! :cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you guys! I'm glad that you like my report...
we watched the falconry display. those birds of prey were so beautiful and flew right over the top of us, they are enormous and fantastic. so we left just after five somewhat tired and hungry. my feelings remain mixed. so it was great being a big kid again ))) :cheers1:


=================================================


























































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## falp6

Very nice photos of Warwick Castle, a place with a great history.


----------



## yansa

What a beautiful green hill garden, dear Leon!
So many favourites, particularly the animals!
Lovely update! :applause:


----------



## Leongname

falp6 said:


> Very nice photos of Warwick Castle, a place with a great history.


thank you 'falp6' much appreciated!



yansa said:


> What a beautiful green hill garden, dear Leon!
> So many favourites, particularly the animals!
> Lovely update! :applause:


thanks Silvia
I'm glad you like it  may I add a little bit more 


=====================================





































































































































































































































































































===========================

they look similar. isn't it?﻿










​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful sets, Leon!
Eagles are amazing birds; So haughty and beautiful.


----------



## Why-Why

Love those eagles, especially the one enjoying the bird bath!


----------



## diddyD

A nice set.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Beautiful thread!


----------



## yansa

Thank you for that phantastic eagle pics, Leon! kay:


----------



## Leongname

Bahromovies said:


> London in the spring


obviously, you're not a spammer.
actually you are!


----------



## Eduarqui

Thank you for sharing that splendid collection of images from Warwick Castle and the falcons, everything looks wonderful and with a kind care about History.


----------



## Leongname

> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful sets, Leon!
> Eagles are amazing birds; So haughty and beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love those eagles, especially the one enjoying the bird bath!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diddyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nice set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skopje/Скопје;140466068 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that phantastic eagle pics, Leon! kay:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eduarqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing that splendid collection of images from Warwick Castle and the falcons, everything looks wonderful and with a kind care about History.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you guys! we went on a nice day so it was so lovely to walk around the grounds as well.




























































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

What a nice update, Leon! kay:

Love pic No 2 - the place gives me a good feeling.

Then I like the special green colour of the gas engine in combination with that
orange writing.  The dynamo also is nice!

And the garden after the pic of the waterpump is very pittoresk and cozy.


----------



## General Electric

Nice visit in the hydraulic plant kay:


----------



## Benonie

England is full of history and beauty! Great pics Leon! :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Great updates, Leon!


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice set, Leon!
Beautiful and interesting at the same time.


----------



## Leongname

> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice update, Leon! kay:
> Love pic No 2 - the place gives me a good feeling.
> Then I like the special green colour of the gas engine in combination with that
> orange writing.  The dynamo also is nice!
> And the garden after the pic of the waterpump is very pittoresk and cozy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice visit in the hydraulic plant kay:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benonie said:
> 
> 
> 
> England is full of history and beauty! Great pics Leon! :cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shik2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great updates, Leon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice set, Leon!
> Beautiful and interesting at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thanks all for your warm comments, viewing&liking :cheers1:


----------



## Leongname

*RAF Cosford Air Show*

Royal Air Force Cosford or RAF Cosford is a Royal Air Force station in Cosford, Shropshire, just to the northwest of Wolverhampton and next to Albrighton.

RAF Cosford opened in 1938 as a joint aircraft maintenance, storage and technical training unit. It was originally intended to be opened as RAF Donington (the parish in which it is located) but to avoid confusion with the nearby army camp at Donnington it was named after Cosford Grange House which was located at the south western edge of the airfield. It has remained mainly a training unit to this day. The Fulton Mess barrack block was constructed just before the Second World War as the largest single building barrack block in the UK. It is now used for technical training.


_we had a fabulous time, plenty to do and the flight displays were incredible. this airshow generally a busy event, plenty of family activities and fun for all!
there are absolutely fantastic museums, those collections of aircraft is unique and they are well laid out and the 'Cold War' exhibition was superb.
unfortunately the new flight path for the Red Arrows was so far away from us but I understand the new safety rules  
would recommend this show, it was a long but fantastic day!_


=================================


























































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Phantastic update, Leon! :applause:

I love this one with the two childred who seem to strike. 



Leongname said:


> ​




And I would try to smuggle myself into this one... :lol:



Leongname said:


>


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Phantastic update, Leon! :applause:
> 
> I love this one with the two childred who seem to strike.







yansa said:


> And I would try to smuggle myself into this one... :lol:


impossible Silvia! the area around the hangar was blocked((

but here is especially for you:


----------



## yansa

Thank you, Leon! 

Haha, one jump and I'm in! :lol:


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics - airshow.


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! nice shots and show of the RAF aircrafts.


----------



## Leongname

*Silvia*, *diddyD*, *capricorn2000*, thanks guys :cheers1:


=======================================


























































































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great sets, Leon!
Wow! The Royal Air Force Museum is fantastic.
Wonderful aerial acrobatics.


----------



## yansa

Great, interesting update, Leon! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:

btw, your request is done kay:


----------



## Leongname

*Warwick*

_*Silvia*_, *Robert*, *Christos*, thank you guys!
also thanks everyone for viewing&liking!


==================================================

















































































































































































​


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome, Leon! Keep them coming, are really very nice :cheers:


----------



## yansa

How nice to see the mighty bird enjoying a bath! kay:
Special thanks for this video, Leon! 

Beautiful pics with a great eye for details also!


----------



## Romashka01

Gorgeous photos,Leon! my favorites this  and this kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Nice shots, Leon! I'm tempted by that pink 2CV for sale, but it's probably better suited to the streets of old Warwick.


----------



## capricorn2000

Simply beautiful!


----------



## shik2005

:applause: Nice details, love it.


----------



## Gratteciel

Many great pictures!
I love those decorated façades.


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> Welcome, Leon! Keep them coming, are really very nice :cheers:


thanks Christos!



yansa said:


> How nice to see the mighty bird enjoying a bath! kay:
> Special thanks for this video, Leon!  Beautiful pics with a great eye for details also!


thank you Silvia!



Romashka01 said:


> Gorgeous photos,Leon! my favorites this  and this kay:


your choice is very interesting Roman, thank you!



Why-Why said:


> Nice shots, Leon! I'm tempted by that pink 2CV for sale, but it's probably better suited to the streets of old Warwick.


£6000 ono. No? :lol:
thank you!



capricorn2000 said:


> Simply beautiful!


 thanks!



shik2005 said:


> :applause: Nice details, love it.


 thank you Igor!



Gratteciel said:


> Many great pictures!
> I love those decorated façades.


 thank you Robert! a nice Tudor style, indeed!


thanks all!


===============================================





























































































































































































.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

What a nice update, Leon - love it all! kay:

The peacock - one of the most spectacular animals of this world!
Funny what he does with his back feathers too. :lol:

And I loved the blackbird "stealing" the food and running quickly into the bushes.


----------



## diddyD

A nice update.


----------



## Why-Why

Nice set, Leon. Good to see that old pillar box still standing after 160 years.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, Leon! :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Amazing, great places


----------



## MilbertDavid

nice and neat...


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> What a nice update, Leon - love it all! kay:
> 
> The peacock - one of the most spectacular animals of this world!
> Funny what he does with his back feathers too. :lol:
> 
> And I loved the blackbird "stealing" the food and running quickly into the bushes.


thank you Silvia! 



diddyD said:


> A nice update.


 thanks the Secret agent *diddyD*! :cheers1:



Why-Why said:


> Nice set, Leon. Good to see that old pillar box still standing after 160 years.


and still in use :nuts:  
*thanks Why-Why*!


christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates, Leon! :cheers:


thank you Christos!



General Electric said:


> Amazing, great places


thanks *GE*



MilbertDavid said:


> nice and neat...


 thank you David!



================================================
















































































​


_Flint (Welsh: Y Fflint) is a town in Flintshire, Wales, lying on the estuary of the River Dee. 
It was formerly Flintshire's county town, and is today the third largest town in the county._




















​
_Footplate sculpture at Flint railway station, designed by Brian Fell._
























































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

A very nice update, Leon! kay:

Some of my highlights:
1 - elegantly dressed ladies in Underground Station
8 - lonely lady with train
14 - big foot & bridge


----------



## Leongname

*Beeston Castle walk*

_Walk route - The Sandstone Trail, Beeston Castle and Higher Burwardsley from Tarporley
A walk in Cheshire, North West England
Field paths and woodland
Walk Route Summary:
- Tarpoley, The Sandstone Trail, Ferney Lees, Wharton's Bridge, The Shorpshire Union Canal, Wharton's Lock, Beeston Castle, Beeston, Peckforton Woods, Higher Burwardsley, Waste Hill, Peckforton Hills, Peckforton Castle Lodge, Willis's Wood, Beeston, A49, Tiverton, Tarpoley._































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

I really like those colorful canal boats. kay:


----------



## General Electric

Very nice updates, Leongname. kay:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

can't beat a bit of gongoozlingkay:


----------



## Why-Why

A very nice walk, Leon ... and I love that steam tractor called Fred.


----------



## Gratteciel

Lovely update, Leon! Many great photos!


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


as always thanks Christos :cheers:



Benonie said:


> I really like those colorful canal boats. kay:


thank you Ben!



General Electric said:


> Very nice updates, Leongname. kay:


 thanks GE!



stevekeiretsu said:


> can't beat a bit of gongoozlingkay:


I know, it's too many narrow boats in two threads, but... 



Why-Why said:


> A very nice walk, Leon ... and I love that steam tractor called Fred.


 thank you Nicholas, it's really fascinating :cheers1:



Gratteciel said:


> Lovely update, Leon! Many great photos!


thanks Robert :cheers1:

thank you all for viewing&likes!


----------



## Leongname

*Thread Modes A walk from Chirk along the Llangollen Canal to Pentre and Froncysyllte*

*Chirk Aqueduct* is a 70-foot (21 m) high and 710-foot (220 m) long navigable aqueduct that carries what is now the Llangollen Canal across the Ceiriog Valley near Chirk, on the England-Wales border, spanning the two countries.

The *Pontcysyllte Aqueduct* is a navigable aqueduct that carries the Llangollen Canal across the River Dee in north east Wales. The 18-arched stone and cast iron structure, which took ten years to design and build, was completed in 1805. It is now the oldest and longest navigable aqueduct in Great Britain and the highest in the world.






































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## diddyD

Very nice scenery.


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful canal shots, Leon. And I especially like that stone (rail?) viaduct.


----------



## yansa

Really enjoyed your updates, Leon, especially #531/6-8, and this one: kay:



Leongname said:


> ​


----------



## Leongname

diddyD said:


> Very nice scenery.


 thank you *diddyD* :cheers1:



> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful canal shots, Leon. And I especially like that stone (rail?) viaduct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really enjoyed your updates, Leon, especially #531/6-8, and this one: kay:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thanks Nicholas and Silvia!

it is the Cefn Mawr Viaduct
The railway viaduct at Chirk which was erected in 1846-8 and rebuilt in 1858 was the work of the Scottish engineer Henry Robertson. The 100 feet high stone structure was built for the Shrewsbury and Chester Railway and has ten spans with round arches between pedimented abutments containing niches. Three further arches at either end of the viaduct replace former timber spans and are dated 1858-9.


----------



## Leongname

*St Winefride’s Well, Holywell*

Holywell (Welsh: Treffynnon) is the fifth largest town in Flintshire, Wales. It lies to the west of the estuary of the River Dee.
The market town of Holywell takes its name from the St Winefride's Well, a holy well surrounded by a chapel. The well has been known since at least the Roman period. It has been a site of Christian pilgrimage since about 660, dedicated to Saint Winefride who, according to legend, was beheaded there by Caradog who attempted to attack her. The well is one of the Seven Wonders of Wales and the town bills itself as The Lourdes of Wales. Many pilgrims from all over the world continue to visit Holywell and the Well.
















































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Dear Leon, thank you very much for this updates! :hug:
You brought so wonderful photos of St. Winefride's Well - I would love to go there! 

#539/2 - these are the steps into the healing water?
The inside of the chapel also has a great attraction to me...


----------



## Why-Why

A very interesting and informative set, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

Why-Why said:


> A very interesting and informative set, Leon!


 thank you Nicholas, much appreciated :cheers1:



yansa said:


> Dear Leon, thank you very much for this updates! :hug:
> You brought so wonderful photos of St. Winefride's Well - I would love to go there!


 thank you Silvia! just remember there is *ʎןǝɯǝɹʇxǝ* cold water 



yansa said:


> #539/2 - these are the steps into the healing water?


 yes, it is a bathing area like a shallow swimming pool. I have taken the opportunity to bathe in the waters, was very cold but I warmed up after a few minutes (private images  )


=========================================
































































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Beautiful pics from Greenfield Heritage Park, Leon! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Leon,great pictures as usual! especially like this one


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Leongname said:


>


----------



## Leongname

*from Chirk to Llangollen*



yansa said:


> Beautiful pics from Greenfield Heritage Park, Leon! kay:


thank you Silvia! to be continued 



Romashka01 said:


> Leon,great pictures as usual! especially like this one


thank you Roman, me too! but I think that water on this pic is slightly dark 



Skopje/Скопје;141750056 said:


>


  :hilarious:


==================================





































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*from Chirk to Llangollen II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*from Chirk to Llangollen III*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Astonishing and interesting, Leon!
Great pics! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow great! The canal and the aqueduct are just fantastic, Leon!
What a wonderful update!


----------



## Jonesy55

Wow, first time I've seen Chirk here on SSC! I pass through that station whenever I take the train to work. 

The Pontcysyllte aqueduct is impressive, if you are crossing on a boat the sheer drop over the edge with no railings can be a bit unnerving if you look down. :dizzy:


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! interesting canal/viaduct where boats can navigate/transport goods/people? 
from point to point.


----------



## Jonesy55

The British canal network used to be the main system for moving goods like coal etc around the country during the 18th century, but then the railway was invented which took all that business from them. Many of the canals then fell into disrepair and abandonment but from the mid-20th century many were restored and are now used for leisure by tourists renting boats and chugging slowly through the countryside and around the industrial cities.


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Astonishing and interesting, Leon!
> Great pics! :applause:


 thank you Silvia  my flowers 



Gratteciel said:


> Wow great! The canal and the aqueduct are just fantastic, Leon!
> What a wonderful update!


 thanks Robert! I'm glad you like it.



capricorn2000 said:


> wow! interesting canal/viaduct where boats can navigate/transport goods/people?
> from point to point.


 all of them. just in the past. now people only 



Jonesy55 said:


> Wow, first time I've seen Chirk here on SSC! I pass through that station whenever I take the train to work.


 I'm surprised too. you should have been the first


----------



## Leongname

*Shrewsbury I*

Shrewsbury is the county town of Shropshire, England. It is on the River Severn and has a population of approximately 72,000.

Shrewsbury is a market town whose centre has a largely unspoilt medieval street plan and over 660 listed buildings, including several examples of timber framing from the 15th and 16th centuries. The town is the birthplace of Charles Darwin.
























































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon! :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Love that upside-down crocodile, Leon!


----------



## Benonie

I've never heard of Shrewsbury, but it's sure a good looking and atmospheric city! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

awesome update!! :applause:

I like this type of architecture!

this is one of my favorites :yes:


----------



## yansa

Charming, lovely town and pics, dear Leon! kay:
Thank you for the flowers!


----------



## Leongname

*Shrewsbury II*



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Leon! :cheers:


thanks Christos, much appreciated!



Why-Why said:


> Love that upside-down crocodile, Leon!


thank you Nicholas! actually it is a dragon, but you're right, at first sight it looks like a crocodile 
HISTORY OF MARDOL



Benonie said:


> I've never heard of Shrewsbury, but it's sure a good looking and atmospheric city! kay:


 oh no Ben! I think you just forgot :lol:



Romashka01 said:


> awesome update!! :applause:
> 
> I like this type of architecture!
> 
> this is one of my favorites :yes:


 thank you Roman! I love this architectural style too :cheers1:



yansa said:


> Charming, lovely town and pics, dear Leon! kay:
> Thank you for the flowers!


 thank you Silvia!


===========================================
























































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Among many others I love the dragon house, your pic with the green fern-bench
and the old bike, and the humour of C.R. Birch & Son! 

#566/1 and 2: OMG... That is the bed of my dreams !!!
Massive wood and thick curtains make this like "My bed is my castle"... :lol: kay:
Love the red colour and the flower pattern.
I want that bed! :lol:

Thank you for this lovely update, Leon!


----------



## cyril sneer

I've heard good things of Shrewsbury. It seems to be one of those towns that goes under the radar of the popular tourist trek in the UK. It appears to have a stock of Tudor houses as good as anywhere. Great photos.


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics - and different places.


----------



## christos-greece

Once more great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

nice tour of the city and I particularly like the small museum.


----------



## shik2005

Nice trip to a nice town, Leon :applause:


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful, nice pieces of painting and other things in the museum.


----------



## General Electric

Shrewsbury look very beautiful, with its half-timbered houses and monuments! Great updates kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice and interesting!
Thank you, Leon.


----------



## Jonesy55

How you enjoyed your trip to my home town of Shrewsbury Leongname!


----------



## Leongname

> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Among many others I love the dragon house, your pic with the green fern-bench
> and the old bike, and the humour of C.R. Birch & Son!
> #566/1 and 2: OMG... That is the bed of my dreams !!!
> Massive wood and thick curtains make this like "My bed is my castle"... :lol: kay:
> Love the red colour and the flower pattern.
> I want that bed! :lol:
> Thank you for this lovely update, Leon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diddyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics - and different places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once more great, very nice updates :cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shik2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice trip to a nice town, Leon :applause:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice and interesting!
> Thank you, Leon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shrewsbury look very beautiful, with its half-timbered houses and monuments! Great updates kay:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 thank you *Silvia*, *diddyD*, *Christos*, *Igor*, *Robert*, *GE* for your friendly comments!



> cyril sneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard good things of Shrewsbury. It seems to be one of those towns that goes under the radar of the popular tourist trek in the UK. It appears to have a stock of Tudor houses as good as anywhere. Great photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capricorn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice tour of the city and I particularly like the small museum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charliewong90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful, nice pieces of painting and other things in the museum.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thanks guys, this is a very nice town with really beautiful old architecture houses and Darwin's museum who was born in Shrewsbury.




Jonesy55 said:


> How you enjoyed your trip to my home town of Shrewsbury Leongname!


lovely town, indeed!




yansa said:


> That is the bed of my dreams !!!
> "My bed is my castle"
> I want that bed! :lol:


 I do not pretend, too short for me :hilarious


===================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Lovely places and pics, dear Leon! :applause:

One of my favourites:



Leongname said:


> ​


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, Leon!
The cozy street in the 578/5 set is one of my favourites.


----------



## Jonesy55

yansa said:


> Lovely places and pics, dear Leon! :applause:
> 
> One of my favourites:


It's a nice restaurant and small hotel, I've eaten there several times! :eat:

http://www.goldencrosshotel.co.uk/index.html


----------



## yansa

Jonesy55 said:


> It's a nice restaurant and small hotel, I've eaten there several times! :eat:
> 
> http://www.goldencrosshotel.co.uk/index.html


Thank you, Jonesy! It looks very cozy! 
The type of building I fall in love with at first sight.


----------



## Jonesy55

The pics must be from a year or two ago I think are they Leongname? I've spotted a few shops /restaurants which have now changed hands and transformed into new venues.

CR Birch & Son for example is no longer open for business, closing after over 100 years. It was a great little hardware/ironmonger store with all sorts of traditional ironware, household cleaning products, tools etc and the family of proprietors knew every detail of every product when you asked them for advice.

Although they have been closed for a while strangely their website is still active.

http://www.birchsironmongers.co.uk


----------



## skymantle

Shrewsbury...not bad. :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

it's so pleasing to see all these old school architectural styles in churches and other buildings.


----------



## Leongname

*Andrew Logan Museum of Sculpture*



yansa said:


> Lovely places and pics, dear Leon! :applause:





Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful update, Leon!
> The cozy street in the 578/5 set is one of my favourites.





skymantle said:


> Shrewsbury...not bad. :cheers:





capricorn2000 said:


> it's so pleasing to see all these old school architectural styles in churches and other buildings.


*Silvia*, *Robert*, '*skymantle*', '*capricorn*' thanks a lot for comments and likes :cheers1:



Jonesy55 said:


> The pics must be from a year or two ago I think are they Leongname? I've spotted a few shops /restaurants which have now changed hands and transformed into new venues.


right, a few years ago! it was a weekend journey to visit Shrewsbury town and the Andrew Logan museum.



Jonesy55 said:


> CR Birch & Son for example is no longer open for business, closing after over 100 years. It was a great little hardware/ironmonger store with all sorts of traditional ironware, household cleaning products, tools etc and the family of proprietors knew every detail of every product when you asked them for advice.
> Although they have been closed for a while strangely their website is still active.
> http://www.birchsironmongers.co.uk


 The pity of it that this nice and charming store is closed down. thanks for info, '*Jonesy55*'! kay:


=====================================================


The Andrew Logan Museum of Sculpture is the only museum in Europe dedicated to a living artist. Andrew had always dreamed of opening a museum to share with the world his unique approach to life and art. He wanted the museum to be a vibrant space to display examples of work he had created over the decades and to stage events that would share his vision and skill for curating performance and spectacle.




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

OMG...  This home / museum is not quite my thing...
But your pics are great, dear Leon! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Is the guy on the first photo in #586 hugging that big rock? :lol:

Interesting art, but a little bit too creepy for my taste.


----------



## General Electric

Very special collection  Thank you to share it kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Interesting museum, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> OMG...  This home / museum is not quite my thing...
> But your pics are great, dear Leon! kay:





Skopje/Скопје;143259822 said:


> Is the guy on the first photo in #586 hugging that big rock? :lol:
> 
> Interesting art, but a little bit too creepy for my taste.





General Electric said:


> Very special collection  Thank you to share it kay:





Gratteciel said:


> Interesting museum, Leon!



thanks guys!


===========================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

The giant, reflecting egg has something... 

Lovely landscape in #594! kay:
Cozy white-grey building...



Leongname said:


> ... and very nice shadow pic, Leon! kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> *Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I
> 
> Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I
> 
> Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI
> 
> In Scotland*
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice sets, Leon!
My favorites, this time, are the old bridges and the shadows cast on the ground (water?).


----------



## alexander2000

lovely collection of contemporary art.


----------



## AbidM

I've never truly appreciated Britain's fine collection of building stock however I am starting to now. Medieval/ Tudor timer-framed buildings looks comfy and cozy.


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> The giant, reflecting egg has something...
> Lovely landscape in #594! kay:
> Cozy white-grey building...


thank you Silvia! this egg is very huge, as you can see on the picture 









​


Gratteciel said:


> Very nice sets, Leon!
> My favorites, this time, are the old bridges and the shadows cast on the ground (water?).


thank you Robert! it's the reflection in the water, cheers.



alexander2000 said:


> lovely collection of contemporary art.


 thanks Alex!



AbidM said:


> I've never truly appreciated Britain's fine collection of building stock however I am starting to now. Medieval/ Tudor timer-framed buildings looks comfy and cozy.


 you're right, 'AbidM' the old buildings look very cozy and comfortable. thank you!










​


----------



## Leongname

Berriew Aqueduct was built between 1794 and 1797 as part of the original engineering of the Montgomeryshire Canal (engineered by John and Thomas Dadford), but the original masonry structure was re-faced in extensive restoration work in 1889, carried out by the Shropshire Union Railways and Canal Company. The aqueduct was built of blue and red engineering brick with stone dressings, two arches span Afon Rhiw, these are flanked by two small bore road tunnels. http://www.engineering-timelines.com/scripts/engineeringItem.asp?id=1379






































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Romashka01

Very nice photos kay:
! I especially like this  one


----------



## yansa

This egg is really big, Leon! 

Very nice updates, my favourite is this one kay:



Leongname said:


> ​


​


----------



## danmartin1985

nice collection of art works, and beautiful and relaxing countryside.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new sets, Leon!
My favorite is the last photo. I really liked the expression on the faces of all the people in the group. Very good shot!


----------



## General Electric

Fine updates Leongname :applause:


----------



## skylark

nice shots of beautiful places.


----------



## MyGeorge

nice photos of the countryside....like those quaint houses.


----------



## Leongname

Romashka01 said:


> Very nice photos kay:
> I especially like this one


 thank you Roman!



yansa said:


> This egg is really big, Leon!
> Very nice updates, my favourite is this one kay:


 spider left so hungry at this bridge, and it was forced to eat grass. hahah



danmartin1985 said:


> nice collection of art works, and beautiful and relaxing countryside.


thanks '*danmartin*'!


Gratteciel said:


> Great new sets, Leon!
> My favorite is the last photo. I really liked the expression on the faces of all the people in the group. Very good shot!


 thank you Robert it is my favorite photo too!



> General Electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine updates Leongname :applause:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skylark said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice shots of beautiful places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MyGeorge said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice photos of the countryside....like those quaint houses.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you guys, much appreciated :cheers1:


----------



## Leongname

*continuation. Chester to Eggbridge*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Chester to Eggbridge II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Chester to Eggbridge III*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo (Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium) I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France) I Beautiful_England_and_Wales I Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany) I Lake_District I

Ballybofey, Donegal, Londonderry, Cobh, Dublin (Ireland) I 

Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, 's-Hertogenbosch I Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle (Wales) I 

Llandudno & GoldWings Parade (Wales) I Conwy Castle (Wales) I Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai in Lithuania I

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Lovely, charming, wonderful updates, dear Leon! kay: :banana:
Do you have more pics from along this river? :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

what a picturesque countryside! I like the character of Chester cat cafe.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Nice tour, look beautiful way with the river. There are great places to stop and enjoy kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Lovely places and great pictures as always, Leon!


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely canalside scenes, Leon! Ah, those pub lunches!


----------



## DaveF12

nice! I like the slow-paced laid-back atmosphere.


----------



## Leongname

*I*



yansa said:


> Lovely, charming, wonderful updates, dear Leon! kay: :banana:
> Do you have more pics from along this river? :cheers:


not bored yet? a joke  thank you Silvia! just two more posts!











capricorn2000 said:


> what a picturesque countryside! I like the character of Chester cat cafe.


thank you! a really charming restaurant!


christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


thank you Christos!



General Electric said:


> Nice tour, look beautiful way with the river. There are great places to stop and enjoy kay:


 thanks '*GE*'
p.s. actually it is the Shropshire Union Canal



Gratteciel said:


> Lovely places and great pictures as always, Leon!


 thank you Robert!



Why-Why said:


> Lovely canalside scenes, Leon! Ah, those pub lunches!


a short break  thank you Nicholas :cheers1:



DaveF12 said:


> nice! I like the slow-paced laid-back atmosphere.


 thank you Dave!


=============================================================




































































































​


----------



## MilbertDavid

nice shots of the cities and the countryside.


----------



## Leongname

*Whitby*



yansa said:


> Did you visit the house of Dracula?  Lovely pics, Leon! kay:
> Especially love this one:


nope, I'm getting too old for that .. 
thank you Silvia!



shik2005 said:


> :applause:


 :cheers1:



Why-Why said:


> Delightful set from Whitby, Leon! Those pasties and seafood trays could tempt a vampire to try something different ...


 hahah! I've lost my tooth filling after a seafood sandwich, I hope he'll lost his bloody teeth :lol:



Gratteciel said:


> What a nice update, Leon!


 thank you Robert!



General Electric said:


> Great kay:


 thanks 'GE'



MilbertDavid said:


> nice shots of the cities and the countryside.


 thank you! Im glad that you like them.


==========================================================






















































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Whitby II*























































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Charming Whitby, Leon! Very interesting pics, and lovely animals! kay:


----------



## Benonie

Thank for the nice pictures of beautiful Whitby and the historic information on the pics! kay:


----------



## skymantle

Downer is a well-known 'blue-blood' South Australian family.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Very nice sharp takes of Whitby


----------



## General Electric

Wonderful place, with huge castel in the hill and stylish harbour! Very athmospheric shots of Whitby kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful shots of Whitby, Leon. But the one that touched me the most was that first one of tethered Jasper the donkey.


----------



## Romashka01

What a nice town! kay:
Great photos! Loved this one


----------



## Leongname

*Whitby*



skymantle said:


> Downer is a well-known 'blue-blood' South Australian family.


Whitby knows him too :lol:



yansa said:


> Charming Whitby, Leon! Very interesting pics, and lovely animals! kay:





Benonie said:


> Thank for the nice pictures of beautiful Whitby and the historic information on the pics! kay:





stevekeiretsu said:


> Very nice sharp takes of Whitby





General Electric said:


> Wonderful place, with huge castel in the hill and stylish harbour! Very athmospheric shots of Whitby kay:


 thank you very much guys! 



Why-Why said:


> Beautiful shots of Whitby, Leon. But the one that touched me the most was that first one of tethered Jasper the donkey.





Romashka01 said:


> What a nice town! kay:
> Great photos! Loved this one


donkey looks so sad and so cute, probably it is the moment from our childhood. thanks Nicholas and Roman 


thank you all for viewing&comments&likes :cheers1:



========================================================


























































































​


----------



## Leongname

*bye, Whitby, bye!*























































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Beautiful pics from Whitby also in the last sets, dear Leon! kay:
Thank you for sharing!

I would love to watch seagulls stealing my meal! :lol: :lol:



Leongname said:


> And this little one is sooooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


​


----------



## Benonie

My son's favorite meal when in England... 



Leongname said:


>


Great set again Leon!


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Beautiful pics from Whitby also in the last sets, dear Leon! kay:
> Thank you for sharing! I would love to watch seagulls stealing my meal! :lol: :lol:
> [/CENTER]


 thank you! my respect! you are so brave Silvia kay: 
I've seen people who have been robbed by seagulls, they didn't look happy at all hahah 



Benonie said:


> My son's favorite meal when in England...
> Great set again Leon!


the Magpie Cafe is very famous in Whitby. always fresh and delicious fish&chips  Thank you Ben!


thanks all for looking&liking :cheers1:


----------



## Leongname

*Lincoln cathedral - the most beautiful cathedrals in the world*

Lincoln Cathedral (known also as the Cathedral Church of the Blessed Virgin Mary of Lincoln) is one of the oldest and the most beautiful cathedrals in the world, located at Minster Yard in a small town of Lincoln, UK. The first building of the cathedral was opened in the late 11th century, and the current building was constructed in the Middle Ages. The cathedral is known as the second tallest one in the world, with the total height close to 525 feet. A few times in its history, the spire of the cathedral was destroyed by strong winds or storms.


Facts:


The name Lincoln is believed to derive from the Iron Age Celtic Lindon, meaning pool by the hill; a reference to the Brayford pool and the hill upon which the modern city stands. These features provided good fishing, farming, transport links (via the river Witham) and defences against other tribes.


Around 2,000 years ago, the Romans also saw the potential of the local topography and built a legionary fortress on the hill, the ruins of which can still be seen today. This was known as Lindum Colonia and gave rise to the city’s modern name Lincoln.

The Fosse **** canal, which runs from the Brayford pool to join the river Trent at Torksey, was built by the Romans to improve trading links from Lincoln. It is believed to be the oldest working canal in the country.


The city became an important trading centre under the Vikings, and many of the modern street names, such as Danesgate and Flaxengate, derive from this period.

Following his successful invasion of England in 1066, William the Conqueror ordered the building of a castle on the site of the Roman fortress and the city once again became an important strategic asset.

The building of Lincoln Cathedral was started in 1072 and continued to until 1311. The central tower was topped with a spire, taking the total height to a reputed 525 feet (160 meters), making it the world’s tallest building until the spire collapsed during a storm in 1549.

The wool trade saw Lincoln expand and by the 13th century, when it became England’s third largest city, after London and York.

Lincoln was at the centre of the 18th century agricultural revolution, manufacturing machinery for the farms in the region. This expertise continued into the 19th century, with Lincoln companies such as Ruston and Hornsby, Clayton, William Foster and Proctor becoming world leaders in heavy machinery, including steam engines, cranes, excavators and diesel engines.


Lincoln was hit by a typhoid epidemic in 1905 which killed more than a hundred people. The outbreak was caused by polluted drinking water. The Westgate water tower was built as part of the efforts to clean up the water supply in the city.


Fittingly for a city which started out as a fortress, Lincoln’s contribution to modern warfare was the invention of the tank. Built by William Foster & Co during World War One, the very first tanks were tested on the area now occupied by Tritton Road.




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Lincoln cathedral - the most beautiful cathedrals in the world II*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## General Electric

Realy an architectural jewel, with a very beautiful and atmospheric light. Stuning set dear Leongname :applause:


----------



## yansa

Beautiful pics of Lincoln Cathedral, dear Leon! :applause:
Wonderful towers!
Very nice and interesting updates indeed!


----------



## Benonie

Amazing British cathedrals! Love them all! :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Excellent pics of architecture, Leon! :applause:
Thank you for informing about the work of Daniel Libeskind!


----------



## Leongname

*Manchester*



yansa said:


> Excellent pics of architecture, Leon! :applause:
> Thank you for informing about the work of Daniel Libeskind!


thank you Silvia! 
the architecture of IWM looks nice, but the interior of the museum is incredibly dark and the museum's exhibitions look very poor. maybe I was spoilt with the London Museum but I did expect more.


========================================











​


----------



## Leongname

*Manchester II*










​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

I just love the red brick architecture! Great set! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Interesting tour of that regenerated dockland. Nice to see all those waterfowl, but those Canada geese certainly leave a mess, don't they!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Leon!
Very interesting photos of the War Museum.
Those Manchester channels give a very beautiful touch to the city.


----------



## yansa

Leongname said:


> thank you Silvia!
> the architecture of IWM looks nice, but the interior of the museum is incredibly dark and the museum's exhibitions look very poor. maybe I was spoilt with the London Museum but I did expect more.


 Dim light can be a stylistic device in a museum, but too dark is no good.
At dark days some parts in our KHM also are a bit too dark - not easy for
photographers...


Great updates, Leon - here are two of many favourites! kay:




Leongname said:


> ========================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


​


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ The duck seems to ask about a space on the bench for him too


----------



## christos-greece

Eduarqui said:


> ^^ The duck seems to ask about a space on the bench for him too


Indeed :lol:


----------



## Leongname

*Manchester, Air and Space Hall I*



> Skopje/Скопје;149758891 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> I just love the red brick architecture! Great set! kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting tour of that regenerated dockland. Nice to see all those waterfowl, but those Canada geese certainly leave a mess, don't they!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great update, Leon!
> Very interesting photos of the War Museum.
> Those Manchester channels give a very beautiful touch to the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yansa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dim light can be a stylistic device in a museum, but too dark is no good.
> At dark days some parts in our KHM also are a bit too dark - not easy for
> photographers...
> Great updates, Leon - here are two of many favourites! kay:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*George*, *Nicholas*, *Robert*, *Silvia*, *Christos*! thanks a lot! also thank you *all* for viewing!


=============================


_The former Lower Campfield Market, which opened in 1882 to house an open-air market, is now home to some of the gems from the transport collection._ https://www.msimanchester.org.uk/whats-on/air-and-space-hall














​


----------



## Leongname

*Manchester, Air and Space Hall II*










​


----------



## Leongname

*Manchester, Air and Space Hall III*










​


----------



## Leongname

*Manchester, Air and Space Hall  IV*


----------



## yansa

Lovely cars, great aircraft, and the building itself also is beautiful! kay:
Thank you for showing, Leon!
One of many favourites:




Leongname said:


> ​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Very weird car (on the left). 



Leongname said:


> ​


----------



## diddyD

Nice ones.


----------



## Why-Why

Interesting collection, Leon. An old market hall full of vintage planes and cars is a very appealing concept.


----------



## Leongname

*Liverpool Road Station, Manchester*



yansa said:


> Lovely cars, great aircraft, and the building itself also is beautiful! kay:
> Thank you for showing, Leon!





Why-Why said:


> Interesting collection, Leon. An old market hall full of vintage planes and cars is a very appealing concept.


 thank you Silvia and Nicholas! museum of Science and Industry is a great place to have a day out, lots of different sections to visit. the highlight for us was the Air & Space Hall. great museum well worth a visit :cheers:




Skopje/Скопје;149996635 said:


> Very weird car (on the left).


Reva Electric Car



diddyD said:


> Nice ones.


thank you!


========================================



Liverpool Road Station is the Manchester terminus of the record-breaking Liverpool and Manchester Railway. Built by ambitious businessmen to link the factories of Manchester with the docks at Liverpool, the railway was an instant success. As the profits poured in, the pioneering project was copied all over the world. Soon, a vast network of iron rails covered the country triggering a transformation of technology and trade.

more:
Liverpool’s Lost Railway Heritage












​


----------



## Leongname

*Liverpool Road Station, Manchester II*










​


----------



## Leongname

*Liverpool Road Station, Manchester III*









​


----------



## Eduarqui

The museum and the railway station are great insights for itself, but cannot miss a comment about that painting with XIXth Century people working to do this world of railways, on previous page kay:


----------



## yansa

Thank you for this fine report, Leon, enjoyed it very much! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

There was an railway engine that could pull 27 coaches in 1835! Astonishing!


----------



## Gratteciel

Manchester, Air and Space Hall is a very interesting museum. Great planes and old cars.
I also liked Liverpool Road Station a lot.


----------



## Leongname

*Lincoln cathedral - the most beautiful cathedrals in the world*

Eduard, Silvia, Nicholas, Robert, thank you very much for your comments on my posts of Manchester City. I moved them to a separate thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2104719

also thanks to all for looking&liking :cheers1:


===========================
























































































































​


----------



## yansa

Thank you for this wonderful pics, Leon! :applause:
Many favourites, here are some of them:





Leongname said:


> ​ .
> .


----------



## Leongname

yansa said:


> Thank you for this wonderful pics, Leon! :applause:
> Many favourites, here are some of them:


thank you Silvia, much appreciated


----------



## Leongname

*Emmerdale*

The village which never was: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emmerdale




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Emmerdale II*



































































































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Interesting, I've never heard for this TV show, although British TV series are popular in my country (at least the older comedies).


----------



## yansa

Very nice update, Leon! kay:
I never heard of this village or TV series, but I read a little about it on Wikipedia -
it must have been quite dramatic... 


Great helicopter pic, by the way. kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Great shots of Lincoln Cathedral, especially those ceilings!


----------



## Leongname

*Emmerdale*



Skopje/Скопје;150485329 said:


> Interesting, I've never heard for this TV show, although British TV series are popular in my country (at least the older comedies).


thank you George!
I don't think it would be interesting in your country, quite different priorities.
nevertheless the Emmerdale is the third of the best British soap operas: https://www.ranker.com/list/best-british-soap-opera/ranker-tv



yansa said:


> Very nice update, Leon! kay:
> I never heard of this village or TV series, but I read a little about it on Wikipedia -
> it must have been *quite dramatic...*
> Great helicopter pic, by the way. kay:


I can say, it is pretty boring :lol:
thank you 



Why-Why said:


> Great shots of Lincoln Cathedral, especially those ceilings!


thanks Nicholas! a bit earlier I thought the Notre-Dame de Paris is the best cathedral in the world, but now I'm sure the Lincoln cathedral is Number One.


=================================================================























































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Holyhead I*

Holyhead is a town in Wales and a major Irish Sea port serving Ireland. It is also a community and the largest town in the Isle of Anglesey county, with a population of 13,659 at the 2011 census. Wikipedia




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Holyhead II*











































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Holyhead III*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Holyhead IV*













































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Holyhead V*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Holyhead VI*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Really impressing architecture, great pics, Leon! :applause:
And I love this one 



Leongname said:


> ​
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> *Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)
> 
> Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
> Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
> Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch
> 
> In Italy
> 
> Beautiful_England_and_Wales
> Manchester_City I Leeds
> 
> Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
> Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales)
> 
> Vilnius, Lithuania
> 
> Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)
> 
> In Scotland*
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax I*



yansa said:


> Really impressing architecture, great pics, Leon! :applause:


 thank you Silvia :cheers1:


yansa said:


> And I love this one


 ROLF  
thanks again!


===================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax III*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax IV*













































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates  :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax I*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax III*













































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax IV*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax V*





















































































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Many idyllic impressions, Leon! kay:
Loved the old stone architecture, the landscape, flowers and the stone spiral
at the riverbank!


----------



## stevekeiretsu

I was vaguely aware that Halifax had a pretty and well-preserved townscape as seen, for example, in #802, but I was not aware of the 'set piece' spectacular of the Piece Hall (#800). That's mind-blowing. Both in itself, architecturally, and the fact it escaped my notice until now, being in my own home country, and me supposedly being a self-styled architecture enthusiast and all... Is it shockingly under-publicised or have I simply been living under a rock?


----------



## Why-Why

Terrific set from Halifax, Leon! It was all new to me too: it has a wonderful streetscape and I wonder why it isn't better known. The Piece Hall looks fit to be one of the Victorian Wonders of the World.


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax I*



yansa said:


> Many idyllic impressions, Leon! kay:
> Loved the old stone architecture, the landscape, flowers and the stone spiral
> at the riverbank!


thank you, Silvia! every old building in this little town can tell its own story which is long and dramatic.



stevekeiretsu said:


> I was vaguely aware that Halifax had a pretty and well-preserved townscape as seen, for example, in #802, _but I was not aware of the 'set piece' spectacular of the Piece Hall_ (#800). That's mind-blowing. Both in itself, architecturally, and the fact it escaped my notice until now, being in my own home country, and me supposedly being a self-styled architecture enthusiast and all... Is it shockingly under-publicised or have I simply been living under a rock?


thank you, Steve!
it probably because the Piece Hall was reopened in 2017 only, after its full restoration.



Why-Why said:


> Terrific set from Halifax, Leon! It was all new to me too: it has a wonderful streetscape and I wonder why it isn't better known. The Piece Hall looks fit to be one of the Victorian Wonders of the World.


thanks Nicholas! it's worth for visit if you like hiking, walking and prefer nature more than noise cities ;-))))


=====================================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax III*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax IV*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax V*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax VI*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax VII*















































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic update, Leon!
Halifax is a gem and ... what a wonderful environment.
Among my many favorite photos, those of the aqueduct.


----------



## yansa

So many charming and interesting pics, Leon! :applause:
Among my favourites: The cat-dogs-meeting, and these ducklings with their caring mother:



Leongname said:


>


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax I*



Gratteciel said:


> Fantastic update, Leon!
> Halifax is a gem and ... what a wonderful environment.
> Among my many favorite photos, those of the aqueduct.


thank you Robert! the viaduct is really gorgeous. unfortunately isn't available for walking.



yansa said:


> So many charming and interesting pics, Leon! :applause:
> Among my favourites: The cat-dogs-meeting, and these ducklings with their caring mother:


thank you Silvia! 


====================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax III*



































































































​


----------



## yansa

Such fine impressions from the waterway, Leon! :applause:
Many favourites! Cute mini-house in the last pic.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Lovely set, but this one is just great:



>


kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

I'm glad you are back, Leon.
Great update!
Very interesting and nice canal with locks.


----------



## Why-Why

Lovely bridge and canal shots, Leon! The area looks a lot nicer in your set than it does in that grim but gripping TV series _Happy Valley_!


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax I*



yansa said:


> Such fine impressions from the waterway, Leon! :applause:
> Many favourites! Cute mini-house in the last pic.


 thank you Silvia!








it's the Salterhebble Lock Keeper's Cottage.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


 thank you Christos!



Skopje/Скопје;156228820 said:


> Lovely set, but this one is just great:
> kay:


 someone could say it's a cliche, but I like images of shadows too. thanks George!



Gratteciel said:


> I'm glad you are back, Leon.
> Great update!
> Very interesting and nice canal with locks.


 cheers Robert! we spent two wonderful weeks at Gran Canaria kay:



Why-Why said:


> Lovely bridge and canal shots, Leon! The area looks a lot nicer in your set than it does in that grim but gripping TV series _Happy Valley_!


truly Nicholas :lol: then again, in a quiet place devils are found, right? )))


============




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax III*




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax IV*



































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

Nice ones, Leon! kay:
To my favourites belong your pics of Salterhebble Top Lock and this one
with the beautiful wild plants:


Leongname said:


> ​


​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000

beautiful, I love your nature shots.


----------



## Leongname

*Halifax IX*























































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Very interesting shoe exhibition. kay:


----------



## yansa

Great shots, Leon! :applause:
Love the charming Bankfield Museum - thank you for showing it! :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Halifax seems a very interesting place. I wonder how it got its bad reputation (such as the line about Hell, Hull and Halifax that you quote). I liked those Quality Street displays. Those tins are always on sale at Christmas time here in Ontario. I suspect the appeal is the tin rather than the quality of the chocolates!


----------



## Gratteciel

Very... very interesting new sets, Leon!
Wonderful museums in Halifax.


----------



## Leongname

*Hebden Bridge I*



Skopje/Скопје;156904592 said:


> Very interesting shoe exhibition. kay:





yansa said:


> Great shots, Leon! :applause:
> Love the charming Bankfield Museum - thank you for showing it! :cheers:





Why-Why said:


> Halifax seems a very interesting place. I wonder how it got its bad reputation (such as the line about Hell, Hull and Halifax that you quote). I liked those Quality Street displays. Those tins are always on sale at Christmas time here in Ontario. I suspect the appeal is the tin rather than the quality of the chocolates!





Gratteciel said:


> Very... very interesting new sets, Leon!
> Wonderful museums in Halifax.


*George*, *Silvia*, *Nicholas*, *Robert*! many thanks )))


=================================















































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Hebden Bridge II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Hebden Bridge III*



































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa

I love Hebden Bridge! Thank you for the wonderful impressions, Leon! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

*Hebden Bridge*

Silvia, Robert! thank you guys ....cheers


==============










































































































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## diddyD

Nice images.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Leon! So green, so peaceful...


----------



## Leongname

*Exploring the coast of North Wales, Flint foreshore I*

the beginning - Flint Castle: page 25, 26












































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Exploring the coast of North Wales, Flint foreshore II*











































































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done, Leon :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Lovely river- and boat scenes in #871, Leon! :applause:
Two more favourites: the sun-filled forest in #875/12 and the Buddleia
under deep blue sky in #876/1.


----------



## Leongname

*Christos*, *Silvia*, cheers guys!


===========================


*Exploring the coast of North Wales, Flint foreshore I*


----------



## Leongname

*Exploring the coast of North Wales, Flint foreshore II


=====*






























































*3 metres tall the Big Flintshire Guardian by Mike Owans*































































*========*





*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)*

*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)*

*Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)*

*Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch*

*In Italy*

*In Spain*

*Beautiful_England_and_Wales*

*Manchester_City*

*Leeds*

*Lake_District*

*Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)*

*Caernarfon Castle(Wales)*

*Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)*

*Conwy Castle(Wales)*

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

*Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)*

*In Scotland*


.



.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice update, Leon!
So peaceful!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates, Leon


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely summer pics! Thanks, Leon


----------



## Leongname

*Robert*, *Christos*, *Roman*, thanks guys! 🍻 🍻 🍻


========================================


*Flint foreshore I*


----------



## Leongname

*Flint foreshore II*


----------



## Leongname

*Flint foreshore III*




































































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)

Lake Garda (Italy) I Canary Islands (Spain)

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales) I Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Leon!
Beautiful and peaceful place; right where I would like to be right now.


----------



## Taller Better

Thank you so much! I'm really happy you went inside the Church of the Holy Trinity; what a stunning interior. So many stained glass windows, too. Some of them are Victorian but there is also some beautiful Medieval glass too. In your first set, also thanks for highlighting how they have exposed some of the wattle and daub structure within the exterior wall of that either Tudor or Elizabethan house. I must say this has been a really special treat to savour each and every one of these photos!


----------



## Why-Why

Very nice pastoral set from North Wales, Leon. I hope the wind wasn't too harsh for those shorn sheep.


----------



## yansa

Many idyllic impressions at this page, Leon! Especially love the fence with the thistles and Eupatorium!


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates, Leon


 thanks Christos 🍻


Gratteciel said:


> Great update, Leon!
> Beautiful and peaceful place; right where I would like to be right now.


thank you Robert, it's really beautiful path. also name of captain Flint means a lot 


Taller Better said:


> Thank you so much! I'm really happy you went inside the Church of the Holy Trinity; what a stunning interior. So many stained glass windows, too. Some of them are Victorian but there is also some beautiful Medieval glass too. In your first set, also thanks for highlighting how they have exposed some of the wattle and daub structure within the exterior wall of that either Tudor or Elizabethan house. I must say this has been a really special treat to savour each and every one of these photos!


thank you for your opinion on this thread, much appreciated! this National Trail is really amazing walking pilgrim trail, full of great stories and history on the way. thank you again.


Why-Why said:


> Very nice pastoral set from North Wales, Leon. I hope the wind wasn't too harsh for those shorn sheep.


the light breeze was nice and didn't stop us. thank you Nicholas!


yansa said:


> Many idyllic impressions at this page, Leon! Especially love the fence with the thistles and Eupatorium!


thank you Silvia, this real place is much more beautiful than in my photographs 🌻


==================================================


*Oxford in July 2020 *


_







_







































































​


----------



## Leongname

​


----------



## Leongname

*Oxford*



































































































​*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)

Lake Garda (Italy) I Canary Islands (Spain)

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales) I Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Leongname

thanks Christos 🍻


=====================


*Oxford I*


----------



## Leongname

*Oxford II*


----------



## Leongname

*Oxford III *















































































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Leon


----------



## Leongname

*Oxford I*




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Oxford III* 













































































































​*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update again, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

thank you, Robert :cheers: 


======================

*Oxford I *












































































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Oxford II*









































































































































































​*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_

_*Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)*_

*In Scotland*


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, as always!
Thank you Leon!


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Great update, as always!
> Thank you Leon!


thanks Robert, 🍻

============================================



*Oxford I*


----------



## Leongname

*Oxford II* 



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Oxford III* 























































































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## diddyD

A nice update - Oxford ☝


----------



## Leongname

thank you *diddyD 🥂 


=========================

Winchester I (continuation) *



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Winchester II *


*

































































































*​
*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Leon


----------



## Leongname

*Winchester I *


----------



## Leongname

*Winchester II*


----------



## Leongname

*Winchester III *






































































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow a lot of great buildings and houses.
Great update, Leon!


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done


thanks Christos, you're very kind


Gratteciel said:


> Wow a lot of great buildings and houses.
> Great update, Leon!


you're right, Robert! many great buildings with such rich historical inheritance....... thank you 🍻 


========================================================================


*Winchester I*


----------



## Leongname

Winchester II 













































































































​
*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Leongname

*Winchester I*


----------



## Leongname

*Winchester II*









​1632



































































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_

_*Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)*_

*In Scotland*


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update as usual, Leon!


----------



## Taller Better

Looks like it is time to pick the ripe figs! Loved the Winchester photos (especially the beautiful cathedral), and of lovely Oxford.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Leon


----------



## Leongname

Gratteciel said:


> Great update as usual, Leon!


thank you, Robert! 🍻


Taller Better said:


> Looks like it is time to pick the ripe figs! Loved the Winchester photos (especially the beautiful cathedral), and of lovely Oxford.



thanks *TB*! 🍻


christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, Leon


thank you Christos! 🍻


===================================================


*Winchester I*


----------



## Leongname

*Winchester II*






































































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_

_*Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)*_

*In Scotland*


----------



## Leongname

Beautiful England and Wales


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Taller Better

"The Mucky Duck" made me smile!


----------



## Gratteciel

It is always a pleasure to visit your threads, Leon!


----------



## yansa

Beautiful photos, dear Leon! I especially want to mention your fabulous pic of the red gladiolus!


----------



## Leongname

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates; well done





Taller Better said:


> "The Mucky Duck" made me smile!





Gratteciel said:


> It is always a pleasure to visit your threads, Leon!





yansa said:


> Beautiful photos, dear Leon! I especially want to mention your fabulous pic of the red gladiolus!


thank you guys, much appreciated 🍻 🍻 🍻 🥂 


===================================================================


*Highclere Castle / Downton Abbey*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Highclere Castle / Downton Abbey II *


*














































































*


_







_​
*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Leongname

*Highclere Castle, Hampshire I *




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Highclere Castle, Hampshire II *











































































































































​*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The castle looks great!


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful castle and photos!


----------



## Leongname

Skopje/Скопје said:


> The castle looks great!


thanks George for your attention on this thread 🍻


Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful castle and photos!


wonderful castle on my photos 😂
thank you, Robert 🍻 


=====================================================


*Highclere Castle, Hampshire I*




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Highclere Castle, Hampshire II*




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Highclere Castle, Hampshire III *




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Shakespeare's Stratford*

Stratford-upon-Avon, a medieval market town in England’s West Midlands, is the 16th-century birthplace of William Shakespeare.



































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Shakespeare's Stratford II*













































































































​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Leongname

*Stow on the Wold I*

_Stow-on-the-Wold is a market town and civil parish in Gloucestershire, England, on top of an 800-foot (244 m) hill at the junction of main roads through the Cotswolds, including the Fosse Way (A429), which is of Roman origin. The town was founded by Norman lords to absorb trade from the roads converging there. Fairs have been held by royal charter since 1330; a horse fair is still held on the edge of the town in May and October each year. (wiki)_


































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Stow on the Wold II*











































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Stow on the Wold III*


*

































































































*


​


----------



## Leongname

*Stow on the Wold IV*
























































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Broadway* is a large village and civil parish in the Cotswolds, England, with a population of 2,540 at the 2011 census. It is in the far southeast of Worcestershire, close to the Gloucestershire border, midway between Evesham and Moreton-in-Marsh. It is sometimes referred to as the "Jewel of the Cotswolds".
Broadway village lies beneath Fish Hill on the western Cotswold escarpment. The "broad way" is the wide grass-fringed main street, centred on the Green, which is lined with red chestnut trees and honey-coloured Cotswold limestone buildings, many dating from the 16th century. It is known for its association with the Arts and Crafts movement, and is in an area of outstanding scenery and conservation. The wide High Street is lined with a wide variety of shops and cafes, many housed in listed buildings. The village also featured in the 2018 video game _Forza Horizon 4_.




































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Broadway II*













































































































​


----------



## Leongname

*Broadway III*
































































































































​


----------

